# Tsuru headlights AND mesh style grille?



## Shotokan1509 (May 4, 2003)

Is it possible to use the Tsuru headlights with the type of grille shown below? It seems that every car I've seen with Tsuru headlights has the grille that comes with them so I wasn't sure if the mesh grille would fit with those lights.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

yes you can.. but the grill is shaped differently

SNo.. just cut out all those slit things and kept the frame... and put in MesH....

So you can cut all those out and put in MesH but teh frame will be shaped differently.....


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

what pro said


----------



## TRUSE-R (Nov 6, 2002)

By the way, NICE LIP!


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

TRUSE-R said:


> *By the way, NICE LIP! *


 thats SNO S car and i believe thats a 626 lip


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

does the 626 lip go underneath the stock lip or does it replace it? i have a '92.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> * SNo.. just cut out all those slit things and kept the frame... and put in MesH....*


yeah, it's not any sort of aftermarket grill that i paid for. i had an extra grill laying around so i hacked it up.

samk: if you havn't seen this thread already, check it out for details on the 626 lip.
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23025

truse-r: thanks


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

sno said:


> *yeah, it's not any sort of aftermarket grill that i paid for. i had an extra grill laying around so i hacked it up.
> 
> samk: if you havn't seen this thread already, check it out for details on the 626 lip.
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23025
> ...


yeah i saw that already but wasn't sure still. i guess from the picture it looks like the 626 lip goes underneath the stock "lip"


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

well... there isn't a lip on the bumper... but yes it does attach to the bottom.


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

awesome. thanks sno


----------



## lugee (Apr 20, 2003)

hehe, looks like your starting a trend sno.. =P


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

lugee said:


> *hehe, looks like your starting a trend sno.. =P *


lol  this trend wasn't started by me. believe me, i copied a few other people.


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

what a good man. so honest.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i try


----------

